
WhatsApp suit says Israeli spyware maker exploited its app to target 1,400 users - heshiebee
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/10/whatsapp-suit-says-israeli-spyware-maker-exploited-its-app-to-infect-1400-users/
======
tastroder
Already discussed in #3 on the front page right now
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21392564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21392564)

